# any problems using unstabilized Cocobolo and Sonokeling



## WarrenB (May 9, 2014)

I picked up a block of Cocobolo and Sonokeling to do a Wa handle, any issues using these unstabilized? I believe they are both classed as proper hard woods so should be ok?


----------



## WillC (May 9, 2014)

Cocobolo is one that is usually very stable and not requiring stabilising. A serious advantage to stabilised wood is it does not require coats and coats of oil to get a lasting finish, cocobolo though, is very low maintenance in its natural state I have found, as its very dense and oily, probably not the right word, but seems to have natural oils and won't need to soak up a load of finishing oil.


----------



## WarrenB (May 9, 2014)

WillC said:


> Cocobolo is one that is usually very stable and not requiring stabilising. A serious advantage to stabilised wood is it does not require coats and coats of oil to get a lasting finish, cocobolo though, is very low maintenance in its natural state I have found, as its very dense and oily, probably not the right word, but seems to have natural oils and won't need to soak up a load of finishing oil.


Thanks Will, well it will be my first handle so I guess I will have more to worry about than just the wood anyway:biggrin:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 10, 2014)

Warren, just remember that cocobolo is pretty allergic for many people. Make sure you are well protected from dust (both eyes and airways).
I like Cocobolo because it's not prone to cracking, pretty easy to polish and shape. 

I'd also recommend having a look here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17926-gluing-cocobolo and repeat about grain filling by Mark and Mikey here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...he-blackisted-and-the-best?highlight=Cocobolo


----------



## WarrenB (May 10, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Warren, just remember that cocobolo is pretty allergic for many people. Make sure you are well protected from dust (both eyes and airways).
> I like Cocobolo because it's not prone to cracking, pretty easy to polish and shape.
> 
> I'd also recommend having a look here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17926-gluing-cocobolo and repeat about grain filling by Mark and Mikey here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...he-blackisted-and-the-best?highlight=Cocobolo



Thanks for the links, got a good respirator/mask that I use for work, will make sure I have the correct type of filters installed before I go anywhere near the Cocobolo then:thumbsup:


----------



## Dream Burls (May 10, 2014)

You might want to use gloves too. I've heard that some people can get skin rashes from Cocobolo.


----------



## WarrenB (May 12, 2014)

Dream Burls said:


> You might want to use gloves too. I've heard that some people can get skin rashes from Cocobolo.


Thanks for the info, hate working with gloves on but better than a rash though


----------



## mkriggen (May 12, 2014)

The warnings about working with cocobolo are all valid but don't let them scare you. The two key words are "some people". I've personally never had any problem working with it.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## WarrenB (May 13, 2014)

mkriggen said:


> The warnings about working with cocobolo are all valid but don't let them scare you. The two key words are "some people". I've personally never had any problem working with it.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey



Well I can never recall having a reaction to anything in my life(cue the rash from the cocobolo:biggrin I always use a good quality mask/respirator when sanding, think it comes out of habit from work when I sand walls, doors, windows etc.


----------

